# Cherche un disque dur qui ne chauffe pas pour mon tournesol



## LoKaï (11 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Jaimerais changer le disque dur de mon Imac tournesol G4 20 pouces 1.25 ghz

Je voulais savoir comment se passait linstallation logicielle : faut-il installer Mac OS X dabord sur le disque, puis monter le disque dans lImac, ou faut-il monter le disque vierge et mettre ensuite le CD de Mac OS dans le lecteur ? Sil faut procéder de cette façon, comment se passe le formatage du disque ? Quelle capacité maximale est supportée par le tournesol (je crois que des gros disques passent sans problème.. je suis sur Tiger dernière version)

Je vais certainement acheter un disque neuf sur mac Way. Les disques IDE ne sont vraiment plus très chers Jaimerais un modèle qui ne chauffe que très peu, afin de soulager la « Boule » qui a tendance à produire pas mal de chaleur.. Est-ce que quelquun connaît un modèle particulièrement froid ?

Enfin, dernière question : je vais sans doute en profiter pour mettre un nouveau lecteur CD-DVD. Même problème, le lecteur sera-t-il automatiquement reconnu par Mac OS ?  Est-ce que je peux changer les deux en même temps ? Une idée de modèle bien adaptée à la machine ?

Un grand merci de vos réponses !
Lionel


----------



## CBi (11 Novembre 2008)

LoKaï a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Jaimerais changer le disque dur de mon Imac tournesol G4 20 pouces 1.25 ghz
> 
> ...



Voir ici pour quelques infos.

Tu peux simplement changer le DD sans formatage préalable. Ensuite se passera la même chose que lorsque tu installes un nouveau système en clean install = démarrage sur le CD ou DVD du système, puis lancement de la procédure d'installation qui va d'abord formater le DD comme il convient.

Tant qu'à ouvrir la bête, pense aussi à mettre le max de mémoire.


----------



## ben206stras (12 Novembre 2008)

Et surtout, profiter de l'ouverture de ta machine pour y passer un petit coup d'aspirateur pour enlever la poussière, ça permettra un meilleur refroidissement.


----------



## tournesol-800"17" (13 Novembre 2008)

Si tu changes ton HDD change aussi le superdrive s'il est d'origine et la RAM si ce n'est déjà fait.
chez MacWay tu trouveras tout ce que tu veux, j'ai changé il y a un mois le lecteur optique de mon iMac G4 pour 31  port compris !
la RAM il faut regarder les barrettes compatibles "eMac ou PowerMac G4 1,25Ghz" pour celle qui se trouve à l'intérieur de la boule. ( SDRAM 333 MHZ PC2700 )
Et n'oublie surtout pas la pâte thermique !!! avant de refermer la bête, sinon surchauffe et casse assurée !!!

voilou voilou


----------



## LoKaï (14 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Merci de vos réponses,

Donc, je branche le nouveau HDD, je mets le CD dans la bete, je démarre, et hop ! c'est parti pour une clean install. 
Je n'ai pas besoin de faire un formatage préalable du disque dur ? (Je savais pas que c'était si simple )
Et je peux faire ça en même temps que le changement de lecteur optique ? (pas de problème de pilote absent, ou de truc du genre ?)

Sinon, le vendeur de Mac Way m'a dit qu'un disque dur à 7200 tours risquait de chauffer un peu... qu'en pensez-vous ? Il vaut mieux que j'achète un "vieux" 5200 tours, au risque de ralentir l'ordi ? 

Merci encore de vos conseils,
A bientôt
Lionel


----------



## tournesol-800"17" (14 Novembre 2008)

LoKaï a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci de vos réponses,
> 
> ...


Aucun pilote n'est nécessaire pour installer un nouveau lecteur/graveur, et tu peux le changer en même temps que le DD. Juste faire attention à la position des "cavaliers" situés à l'arrière du DD et du lecteur que tu achètes => : en théorie, ton ancien DD doit être en mode "maître" et ton lecteur en mode "slave".
Donc vérifier à ce que les nouveaux aient la même config. souvent c'est expliqué dans la notice, mais chez MacWay, il n'y a pas souvent de notices papier (c'est là leur seul défaut ) 

si les cavaliers sont inversés par rapport à la config de ton ordi, au démarrage il te mettra un ( ? ) à la place de la pomme car il ne trouvera pas le DD. Et il faudra que tu ouvres une nouvelle fois la bête pour juste changer les cavaliers de position !!! et re - pâte thèrmique etc.........


----------



## LoKaï (16 Novembre 2008)

Ok, bien noté, merci !
J'ai vu sur le topic ci dessus qu'il valait mieux, au pire, laisser les deux en cable select (rappel : tournesol 20 pouces dernière génération)
Je vous tiendrais au courant de la bidouille !
Cordialement
Lionel


----------



## Francisby (19 Novembre 2008)

> J'ai vu sur le topic ci dessus qu'il valait mieux, au pire, laisser les deux en cable select (rappel : tournesol 20 pouces dernière génération)



Le mieux je pense est de mettre le nouveau disque dur de la même manière que celui existant que tu vas enlever. Positionne le nouveau jumper comme le jumper existant : master, slave ou select. Aparement, la position diffère d'un modèle à l'autre de G4 et n'est parfois pas très logique...mais bon.


----------

